# Things that bother you about the furry fandom



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

When people type like this:
OMG UR SO CYUTE!!! x33333 >w< *Nuzzles u* OwO XDDD That's soooo pawsome!!! ^.^ x33 I just luuuuuuv ur fursona it's so fluffeh!!!!! .3. XD *cuddles against u* OwO ur fur is sooo soft omg lol!!!!! x33333 *rubz against u* *pets ur fur* =^3^= omg lol ur tail >3< *grabs ur tail* OMG ITS MOVING LOL x333 *growls* rawr I'm a wolf :0000 ^w^ *pounces on u* UR MINE NOW >:333333 *growls at the h8r* UR JUST A TROLL DDDDX >.< OMG BTW UR HAIR LOOKS SO KEWL OMG CAN I B U =>3<= *boops u* ITS SO COLD EWWW XDDDD x3  UR SO FURTASTIC OMG *dies of cuteness overload* omg I luv ur art >3< wanna rp? XD :3 I just luv furries they're SO CUTE AND FLUFFY OMG \(^w^)\ .^. *hugs u* >w< *howls* 


I also hate it when furries get a god complex when they get a fursuit. Like, if you're only going to hang out with somebody because they have a fursuit, you shouldn't even be a furry because you're missing the entire point of the fandom. :/


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

Things that bother me:

People, stupidity and stupidity accessories.


----------



## Iriastar (Feb 14, 2017)

SJW'ism.
Granted, that exists outside of the fandom as well. But me being part of it makes it bothersome.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 14, 2017)

AustinB said:


> When people type like this:
> OMG UR SO CYUTE!!! x33333 >w< *Nuzzles u* OwO XDDD That's soooo pawsome!!! ^.^ x33 I just luuuuuuv ur fursona it's so fluffeh!!!!! .3. XD *cuddles against u* OwO ur fur is sooo soft omg lol!!!!! x33333 *rubz against u* *pets ur fur* =^3^= omg lol ur tail >3< *grabs ur tail* OMG ITS MOVING LOL x333 *growls* rawr I'm a wolf :0000 ^w^ *pounces on u* UR MINE NOW >:333333 *growls at the h8r* UR JUST A TROLL DDDDX >.< OMG BTW UR HAIR LOOKS SO KEWL OMG CAN I B U =>3<= *boops u* ITS SO COLD EWWW XDDDD x3  UR SO FURTASTIC OMG *dies of cuteness overload* omg I luv ur art >3< wanna rp? XD :3 I just luv furries they're SO CUTE AND FLUFFY OMG \(^w^)\ .^. *hugs u* >w< *howls*
> 
> 
> I also hate it when furries get a god complex when they get a fursuit. Like, if you're only going to hang out with somebody because they have a fursuit, you shouldn't even be a furry because you're missing the entire point of the fandom. :/



Some people take the "furry fandom" too serious.I understand that you want to role-play,use original quotes etcaetera.But COME ON.Don't cross the line.

And about fursuits.It is mere a piece of fur.It won't change too much.
I don't have hatred but I find some things annoying and kinda negative.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 14, 2017)

Alt-Furry bigotry.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

Iriastar said:


> SJW'ism.
> Granted, that exists outside of the fandom as well. But me being part of it makes it bothersome.


You can find SJW's everywhere. It's like the black death, only this shit kills you at a much slower pace.

Due to contracting indirect cancer by being in the mere proximity of an SJW. Or watching a Youtube video of them.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Some people take the "furry fandom" too serious.I understand that you want to role-play,use original quotes etcaetera.But COME ON.Don't cross the line.
> 
> And about fursuits.It is mere a piece of fur.It won't change too much.
> I don't have hatred but I find some things annoying and kinda negative.


This. Some people treat the fandom as a lifestyle and it actually affects their life in a negative way. If it gets to the point where you only watch shows with anthropomorphic animals, you only listen to music made by furries, you only talk about furry things, you only talk to furries, and you literally eat, breathe, and live the furry fandom, that's when I think you should take a break.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Alt-Furry bigotry.


"Alt-Furries" have as much right to exist as anyone else, but you are free to be bothered by them as much as you like.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 14, 2017)

GIve me a moment, I'll dump my whole autobiography. :v


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "Alt-Furries" have as much right to exist as anyone else, but you are free to be bothered by them as much as you like.


Roll again for reading comprehension, I did not say that I was bothered by _anyone_. I _did_ say that I was bothered by bigotry, _did I not_?


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> GIve me a moment, I'll dump my whole autobiography. :v


Lol ight


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 14, 2017)

People who are only in it for the porn. It's one thing to appreciate the art, it's one thing to appreciate certain anatomy, because art is art. It's another thing when a really good artist has an entire gallery full of (X animal herm) fucking (Y animal herm) or something anatomically impossible occurs. Especially if said artist was really good and didn't make porn prior, and now it's all they ever draw because they either got pigeonholed that way or because literally everyone pay them loads of cash for ludicrous TNA.
I followed this fancomic of Chrono Trigger, it was mature with some crude jokes, but it was interesting to read. Now the artist fixates on MLP porn and it honestly pisses me off because it's a stagnation of artistic talent.
I also get pissed off by people who feel the need to justify this, as though my dislike of porn for the sake of porn is a personal affront to their sensibilities. There are some really fucking amazing artists out there who could make anything, but they sit and stagnate in a pile of porn instead of making something truly mindblowing.  It's wasted talent for the sake of other people getting their rocks off.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 14, 2017)

AustinB said:


> *growls* rawr I'm a wolf :0000 ^w^ *pounces on u* UR MINE NOW >:333333 *growls at the h8r*



This is one of the reasons why we got so much hate in such a little time.


----------



## Jarren (Feb 14, 2017)

The people who get obscenely angry/negatively vocal over things an artist drew or wrote. I mean, holy crap, just take a chill pill and move on. It's not like the artwork (a label sometimes hesitantly applied) tried to beat you up and steal your lunch money. Just ignore it and move on (and maybe flag for improper tagging).


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

People in this forum bother me (some). I hate idiots.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> People who are only in it for the porn. It's one thing to appreciate the art, it's one thing to appreciate certain anatomy, because art is art. It's another thing when a really good artist has an entire gallery full of (X animal herm) fucking (Y animal herm) or something anatomically impossible occurs. Especially if said artist was really good and didn't make porn prior, and now it's all they ever draw because they either got pigeonholed that way or because literally everyone pay them loads of cash for ludicrous TNA.
> I followed this fancomic of Chrono Trigger, it was mature with some crude jokes, but it was interesting to read. Now the artist fixates on MLP porn and it honestly pisses me off because it's a stagnation of artistic talent.
> I also get pissed off by people who feel the need to justify this, as though my dislike of porn for the sake of porn is a personal affront to their sensibilities. There are some really fucking amazing artists out there who could make anything, but they sit and stagnate in a pile of porn instead of making something truly mindblowing.  It's wasted talent for the sake of other people getting their rocks off.


Holy shit this. Thank you so much.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

Jarren said:


> The people who get obscenely angry/negatively vocal over things an artist drew or wrote. I mean, holy crap, just take a chill pill and move on. It's not like the artwork (a label sometimes hesitantly applied) tried to beat you up and steal your lunch money. Just ignore it and move on (and maybe flag for improper tagging).


I.E the whole Steven Universe thing where the artist drew the skin color a bit differently. (I can't remember if it was Steven Universe, but some artist got a shit ton of hate for drawing the characters a bit differently than on the show. She even tried killing herself because the threats were getting so bad.)


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Roll again for reading comprehension, I did not say that I was bothered by _anyone_. I _did_ say that I was bothered by bigotry, _did I not_?


So you're bothered by people having a different opinion and views? Got it.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> So you're bothered by people having a different opinion and views? Got it.


Nah, but I _am_ bothered by both specious arguments and demagoguery.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes I hate myself.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 14, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> People who are only in it for the porn. It's one thing to appreciate the art, it's one thing to appreciate certain anatomy, because art is art. It's another thing when a really good artist has an entire gallery full of (X animal herm) fucking (Y animal herm) or something anatomically impossible occurs. Especially if said artist was really good and didn't make porn prior, and now it's all they ever draw because they either got pigeonholed that way or because literally everyone pay them loads of cash for ludicrous TNA.
> I followed this fancomic of Chrono Trigger, it was mature with some crude jokes, but it was interesting to read. Now the artist fixates on MLP porn and it honestly pisses me off because it's a stagnation of artistic talent.
> I also get pissed off by people who feel the need to justify this, as though my dislike of porn for the sake of porn is a personal affront to their sensibilities. There are some really fucking amazing artists out there who could make anything, but they sit and stagnate in a pile of porn instead of making something truly mindblowing.  It's wasted talent for the sake of other people getting their rocks off.


This is something I have pondered over myself in recent years, but I believe it's more to do with the newer generation and having the wrong opinions of the fandom prior to joining. You can thank the mainstream media and the sensationalization of our culture for that...


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Nah, but I _am_ bothered by both specious arguments and demagoguery.


Demagoguery.

Apparently bringing up facts and evidence is demagoguery. I love you more and more, mate.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Demagoguery.
> 
> Apparently bringing up facts and evidence is demagoguery. I love you more and more, mate.


Go ahead. Give us the "facts" and "evidence" as to why you believe that hatred, intolerance, and bigotry within the fandom are justifiable.


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 14, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Alt-Furry bigotry.


Cant stop the Trump brah


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 14, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Cant stop the Trump brah


Oh, that pretender clown-beast in chief? I don't need to stop him, nor to pay him much heed. There'd be no point; after all, he's not credible.


----------



## Jarren (Feb 14, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Cant stop the Trump brah


#unstumpable


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 14, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Oh, that pretender clown-beast in chief? I don't need to stop him, or pay him much heed. There'd be no point; after all, he's not credible.


Lmao how isnt he credible


----------



## Jarren (Feb 14, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Oh, that pretender clown-beast in chief? I don't need to stop him, or pay him much heed. There'd be no point; after all, he's not credible.


I prefer to think if him as the "Cheeto in Chief" the "Head Oompa Loompa" or the "Dark Lord Trumpeldor."


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Go ahead. Give us the "facts" and "evidence" as to why you believe that hatred, intolerance, and bigotry within the fandom are justifiable.


Mate. We are nothing but a fandom, quite literally only connected by our interest in anthropomorphic animals. 

Whatever you like, dislike or even hate or love have nothing to do with anyone else. Unless you go bother other people with it.


biscuitfister said:


> Cant stop the Trump brah


Can't stump the Trump.



ChromaticRabbit said:


> after all, he's not credible.


www.thegatewaypundit.com: Trump Adds/Saves More than 1.2 Million US Jobs and He’s Not Even President Yet!
www.theguardian.com: Trump withdraws from Trans-Pacific Partnership amid flurry of orders

Yeah, no. I call bullshit on this one, mate. You're full of shit, and you know it.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

AustinB said:


> This. Some people treat the fandom as a lifestyle and it actually affects their life in a negative way. If it gets to the point where you only watch shows with anthropomorphic animals, you only listen to music made by furries, you only talk about furry things, you only talk to furries, and you literally eat, breathe, and live the furry fandom, that's when I think you should take a break.


Uhh I hope there are no such people. This is pure idiocracy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Uhh I hope there are no such people. This is pure idiocracy.


Oh believe me, this fandom has such people. Treating being a Furry like being in some sort of cult-ish religion. It's just pathetic to watch, really.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

I hope everyone is ok with being hugged in fursuit.  Or hugging others.


----------



## Jarren (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Uhh I hope there are no such people. This is pure idiocracy.


You'd be surprised.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> I hope everyone is ok with being hugged in fursuit.  Or hugging others.


I don't do hugs. Hug me and my brain will just crash, not knowing what to do.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't do hugs. Hug me and my brain will just crash, not knowing what to do.


Well I will Do a lot of hugging on my first con in my sergal fursuit.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Uhh I hope there are no such people. This is pure idiocracy.


Believe it or not, they're out there. They call themselves "Furry lifestylers".


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Feb 14, 2017)

Probably the weird fetish porn. I want to look at nice art on the site, but I'm a little afraid of what I'll see on the front page. Unless I'm an idiot and there's some sort of filter option (n00b alert).


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

AustinB said:


> Believe it or not, they're out there. They call themselves "Furry lifestylers".


Furry lifestylers?? Bloody hell. I have never seen them. They must be hated a lot by normal people.


----------



## Jarren (Feb 14, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Probably the weird fetish porn. I want to look at nice art on the site, but I'm a little afraid of what I'll see on the front page. Unless I'm an idiot and there's some sort of filter option (n00b alert).


There is a SFW general filter option. It won't catch everything, but it'll get the most extreme stuff.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Probably the weird fetish porn. I want to look at nice art on the site, but I'm a little afraid of what I'll see on the front page. Unless I'm an idiot and there's some sort of filter option (n00b alert).


I dont see a lot of fetish stuff, so maybe you are ok


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Furry lifestylers?? Bloody hell. I have never seen them. They must be hated a lot by normal people.


Most lifestylers make the fandom look like a bunch of idiots that take being a furry way too seriously. They're honestly kinda creepy with how in depth they are with the fandom. They're completely obsessed with furries and anthropomorphic animals to the point where they actually act like animals and pretend to be them. There's a wikifur article on them.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

AustinB said:


> Most lifestylers make the fandom look like a bunch of idiots that take being a furry way too seriously. They're honestly kinda creepy with how in depth they are with the fandom. They're completely obsessed with furries and anthropomorphic animals to the point where they actually act like animals and pretend to be them. There's a wikifur article on them.


Act as animals?? I would love to see this, must be funny.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Act as animals?? I would love to see this, must be funny.


Furry lifestyler - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 14, 2017)

"100% certified shitposter. NOW with statistics!" This made me lough too much, Im really bad person.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Well that is fuked uped


Yeah, they're weird. But as long as they're not hurting anyone I guess they're alright. :/


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> "100% certified shitposter. NOW with statistics!" This made me lough too much, Im really bad person.


Wut? Oh, did you look at someone's profile?

I would recommend just editing in replies if you're replying to someone. Would reduce clutter, and the forum won't poke you with the spam stick.


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 14, 2017)

Furry lifestylers are weird, and me being a Therian, that's saying something!
On the non-porn side of things, people who act like they're not Human for the sake of it. Both Furries and Therians. The rejection of Human identity out of a sense of misanthropy or misguided ideals is just plain silly. Me, even though I howl sometimes or have habits similar to how a wolf acts, I recognize that, outside of my private moments, these actions are utterly weird for a human person to do and not viable in polite society.
Unfortunately, we can't all have some degree of sanity, apparently.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Mate. We are nothing but a fandom, quite literally only connected by our interest in anthropomorphic animals.


Oh, is that what the fandom means to _you_? I don't think you speak for all, and I _know_ you don't speak for me. Surely you're aware that to some people, it's family.



			
				Yakamaru said:
			
		

> Whatever you like, dislike or even hate or love have nothing to do with anyone else.


I do believe that does sound like a bit of _nihilistic philosophy_ right there.



> www.thegatewaypundit.com: Trump Adds/Saves More than 1.2 Million US Jobs and He’s Not Even President Yet!
> www.theguardian.com: Trump withdraws from Trans-Pacific Partnership amid flurry of orders
> 
> Yeah, no. I call bullshit on this one, mate. You're full of shit, and you know it.


Yeah, no, that doesn't really establish what you think it proves. Also, I think your grasp on the word '_profanity_' may be stronger than your grasp on '_credibility_.' Speaking of which, your own, particularly with respect to me and what I may or may not be full of (ideologically or otherwise), is in fact quite non-existent.


----------



## DragonSoil (Feb 14, 2017)

AustinB said:


> Furry lifestyler - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


Oh boy, back in highschool I was driving around one night with some friends. I saw a small group of other teens with these big bushy tails and fox ears just walking around downtown. It kinda shocked and embarrassed me and I just screamed "Holy Shit, furries!" Lol. 

I never really understood how someone could be out in public dressed like that or worse, besides at a Con or meetup of course.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

DragonSoil said:


> Oh boy, back in highschool I was driving around one night with some friends. I saw a small group of other teens with these big bushy tails and fox ears just walking around downtown. It kinda shocked and embarrassed me and I just screamed "Holy Shit, furries!" Lol.
> 
> I never really understood how someone could be out in public dressed like that or worse, besides at a Con or meetup of course.


It's to "express themselves" aka shoving their subculture in your face. But I could care less if you wear a tail and ears in public. You can go ahead and sabatoge your social reputation and ruin your chance of actually getting irl friends besides Tumblrinas if you want.


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 14, 2017)

uhhhhh I wouldn't really  know whats in the fandom that is bothering  me really  mainly because i just joined it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Oh, is that what the fandom means to _you_? I don't think you speak for all, and I _know_ you don't speak for me.


"fandom
ˈfandəm/
_noun_
noun: *fandom*; plural noun: *fandoms*
the state or condition of being a fan of someone or something."
No. I am going by the dictionary definition. What's wrong with that? Or have you never read a dictionary before?


ChromaticRabbit said:


> I do believe that does sound like a bit of _nihilistic philosophy_ right there.


Mate, are you throwing about words you have no fucking clue even mean? What someone else likes, dislikes, hates or love have NOTHING to do with you. That is not nihilism. That is basic common sense.

"nihilism
ˈnʌɪ(h)ɪlɪz(ə)m/
_noun_
noun: *nihilism*
the rejection of all religious and moral principles, in the belief that life is meaningless."

Yeah, no. Nihilism is neither involved nor does it matter in this context.


> Yeah, no, that doesn't really establish what you think it proves. Also, I think your grasp on the word '_profanity_' may be stronger than your grasp on '_credibility_.' Speaking of which, your own, particularly with respect to me and what I may or may not be full of (ideologically or otherwise), is in fact quite non-existent.


You know, ever since we called you out on your bullshit you seem to have turned hostile. Seems like I hit a nerve.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "fandom
> ˈfandəm/
> _noun_
> noun: *fandom*; plural noun: *fandoms*
> ...


Savage <3


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> "fandom
> ˈfandəm/
> _noun_
> noun: *fandom*; plural noun: *fandoms*
> ...


I'm sorry, I'm not sure where the interest lies in your artless opinion about what is or is not happening within the society that has formed around this fandom, no matter how you approach it.



> That is not nihilism. That is basic common sense.
> 
> _..._noun: *nihilism*
> the rejection of all religious and moral principles, in the belief that life is meaningless."
> ...


Yeah, once again a specious masterstroke. But here's a problem: I didn't say 'nihilism,' did I? I did say 'nihilistic' (adjective). You did learn that there's a difference between _nouns_ and _adjectives_, right? A philosophy being "nihilistic" _is_ evoked when it leads one to tell someone else that what they "like, dislike, hate, or love" has no meaning to, or has "nothing to do" with, anyone else. Of _course_ they have meaning to everyone else, at least everyone who is not spiritually _dead_ or _sick_.



> You know, ever since we called you out on your bullshit you seem to have turned hostile. Seems like I hit a nerve.


Nah, it's just you're not satisfied with the way I leave things, you feel compelled to come back and try to pull me down. That's fine. I can keep you distracted for as long as you care to play.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> We are not a (x, I decree). We are a (y, I decree). The only thing we have in common is z (I decree). But go ahead, feel free to (contradict me). Don't twist definitions to (disagree with me).
> 
> (I think) A community... (this that and the other thing that I say)


Yeah, no, you're standing somewhere over there. That's fine, but you're no authority, and people have bigger positive ideas than your negative ones.



> So you're saying what I like, dislike, hate and love is of your concern? Even if it doesn't affect you in any way, shape or form? Privacy, mate. Heard of that? What matters to me may not matter to you and vice versa. That is called having your nose in things that is none of your business. Unless, of course, it does affect you, is about you or with you.


Yes, in fact, it _is_ my concern. As well as your well-being and the well-being of others after they encounter you or the things your do within the community as a result of your likes, dislikes, _"hate"_ and "love."  You make waves that impact those around you, including me. It affects us and the effects of others' heartlessness can be distressing.



> Seeing as you RUN like a pussy when ...


Dude, get some shame. And recognize when you've discredited yourself and ceded the day. Go home, you're drunk.


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 14, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Yeah, no, you're standing somewhere over there. That's fine, but you're no authority, and people have bigger positive ideas than your negative ones.
> 
> Yes, in fact, it _is_ my concern. As well as your well-being and the well-being of others after they encounter you or the things your do within the community as a result of your likes, dislikes, _"hate"_ and "love."  You make waves that impact those around you, including me. It affects us and the effects of others' heartlessness can be distressing.
> 
> ...


I dont know if your triggered or if your starting to realize the difference between a fandom and community now


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 14, 2017)

*rolls eyes* I feel like I'm batting at the minor leagues. I'm "triggered?" I'm "coming to realize?" Is that really _all_ you have?

Furry is many things to many people, and the experience of it and the meaning of it goes far beyond what I see described here. We are a movement of freaks, geeks, artists, poets, authors, philosophers, musicians, mentors, spiritualists, humanists. Together we hold a power greater than any POTUS or emperor because we create our own world and we fill it with the spirit of love and beauty and a joyful ethos.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Yeah, no, you're standing somewhere over there. That's fine, but you're no authority, and people have bigger positive ideas than your negative ones..


You're no authority either. NO ONE is the authority in this """"community"""". Which is what I mean by a fucking fandom. No one is in charge, nor SHOULD anyone be in charge. That is one of the defining characteristics of a fandom. Calling a spade for a spade is now being negative. Sorry mate, your logic for me does not compute.

"community
kəˈmjuːnɪti/
_noun_
a group of people living in the same place or having a particular characteristic in common."

As for fandom: Refer to my previous post.

And of course these " bigger positive ideas" you will hopefully share with everyone else? Other than being vague as fuck? Again?

S0 tell me: What do we have in common that brings us together as a """"community""""? Something that we can use to bind us together?



> Yes, in fact, it is. As well as your well-being and the well-being of others after they encounter you or the things your do within the community as a result of your likes, dislikes, _hates_ and "love." You make waves that impact those around you, including me. It affects us and the effects of others' heartlessness can be distressing.


Just because I have interacted with you, are in the same group as you and/or have talked with you doesn't mean I have to automatically give a fuck about you nor your existence. We are not the same. Not by a longshot. This """"community"""" is as diverse in every single aspect as there exist fans on the planet. NO ONE thinks the same. I can and will choose those I give a fuck about, that is not for you to choose nor is it any of your business what my likes and dislikes are. Nor is it your right to tell me what or how to think, nor is it your right to represent me in this fandom.

I am not obligated to get friendly nor care just because we have interacted, nor do we owe anything to one another.


> Dude, get some shame. And recognize when you've discredited yourself and ceded the day. Go home, you're drunk.


Shame? Because I actually want shit answered? You were vague as fuck over at the ANTIFA thread. And you're vague as fuck here, too. I would recommend you stop smoking whatever you're smoking.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ... a fucking fandom... No one is in charge ...
> being vague as fuck... a fuck about you...
> nor your existence...
> a fuck ... vague as fuck...
> ...



Bravo! I had no idea you were such a poet!


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 14, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> *rolls eyes* I feel like I'm batting at the minor leagues. I'm "triggered?" I'm "coming to realize?" Is that really _all_ you have?


Lmao i would jump in and break this down Barney style for you but Yaka is doin a great job at it so im just gonna sit back and continue to laugh and enjoy this coca-cola and pop tarts, *cheers*


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Bravo! I had no idea you were such a poet!


<3

You've seen nothing yet. I can do a lot better.

You on the other hand, can't really get much worse.

Want me to find you a shovel? So you can dig deeper?


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> <3
> 
> You've seen nothing yet. I can do a lot better.
> 
> ...


Hahahahah savage XD


----------



## AustinB (Feb 14, 2017)

This thread lmao


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2017)

I am surprised that people are arguing over whether we are a community or a fandom. I don't think this matters it is just pedantry. Chromatic was correct to point out that the rise of alt right views in the furry fandom is bothersome, because they generally pride themselves on how nasty they can be to other people. :\ 

A rose by any other name.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 14, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Hahahahah savage XD


Well, he's already been digging up a lot of copper, iron, silver, a bit of gold, but I am not seing any amaranthine, diamonds, or any other precious gems or materials yet.

Which is why I offered to give him a shovel.


----------



## Doku (Feb 14, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Chromatic was correct to point out that the rise of alt right views in the furry fandom is bothersome, because they generally pride themselves on how nasty they can be to other people. :\



I don't see why you hate patriots so much


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 14, 2017)

A forum is more a community than a fandom itself is. Even then, it is not the same as an actual town or city. In any case, we're off topic as dicks, so why don't you two continue your lover's spat elsewhere so we can get back to griping about things that matter more than your pedantic bickering about.
Unless, of course, you both wish to add something of actual substance.


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2017)

About the only thing I dislike about it, is that it's not as friendly and welcoming as it appears. 

Some of this I can attribute to being fallible human beings, but all I can really do is try to be as welcoming and inclusive as I can, and remind myself that good manners cost nothing.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 14, 2017)

Knock it off with the personal attacks, people. This is not the "tear each other down and burn the rubble" thread, and if it were it'd have been closed ages ago. 

Being furries does not mean y'all need to be like herding cats.


----------



## SoftDoughyJelly (Feb 15, 2017)

Things that bother me about the community/fandom - the very weird taste in music that's played at every fur event. There's a fur meet held at a local pub every month and they play the weirdest music. It makes so many people feel anxious/on edge/uncomfortable, and has been requested to play something different frequently, but the DJ insists the crowd loves it (this "crowd" is like 3 people on the dance floor vs a large group just moaning about the music).

What is it about furries liking weird music?


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 15, 2017)

SoftDoughyJelly said:


> What is it about furries liking weird music?


Lack of taste? Perhaps an expectation that you only play certain music at certain places?


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 15, 2017)

SoftDoughyJelly said:


> There's a fur meet held at a local pub every month and they play the weirdest music... What is it about furries liking weird music?


Music's a pretty subjective thing. Can you give an example of some track titles and artists that were played that cross over into 'weird?'


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 15, 2017)

SoftDoughyJelly said:


> What is it about furries liking weird music?


Tracks like "I Just Had Sex", anything by Justin Bieber or anything by Miley Cyrus or any other related crap artists I would understand that you're bothered though. That's just horrible music.

They need to put on some Eurobeat, rock, metal or hard rock during cons. John Parr with St. Elmo's Fire works too.


----------



## SoftDoughyJelly (Feb 15, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Music's a pretty subjective thing. Can you give an example of some track titles and artists that were played that cross over into 'weird?'



It was this weird harsh noise/ambient sounding stuff. It made a lot of people very uncomfortable. It wasn't the opinion of a minority, but the majority.


----------



## SoftDoughyJelly (Feb 15, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Tracks like "I Just Had Sex", anything by Justin Bieber or anything by Miley Cyrus or any other related crap artists I would understand that you're bothered though. That's just horrible music.



Sadly it was far from anything like that, because those kinds of pop music are fine with me and I wouldn't have complained or felt uncomfortable. I don't hate those pop artists but I wouldn't download or actively listen to their music myself.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 15, 2017)

SoftDoughyJelly said:


> Sadly it was far from anything like that, because those kinds of pop music are fine with me and I wouldn't have complained or felt uncomfortable. I don't hate those pop artists but I wouldn't download or actively listen to their music myself.


I would recommend keeping replies to one comment to prevent clutter. It also prevents it looking like a mess. Just some food for thought.

They should just play some generic elevator music.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 15, 2017)

Cult-like behaviour among some, deplorably freakish behaviour among others, and the ever-pervasive drama-queen mentality that many adopt, whether because they lack personal inhibitions or because they seek attention like the sad special snowflakes they are.

It was because of what I was seeing going on within the fandom that I refused to associate myself with it throughout high school, despite being within the definition of what a furry is. I went so far as to stubbornly refuse to set up an account on FA for a decade, figuring that FA was little more than a cesspool of insanity that I didn't want to associate myself with (barring the very few sane islands in its midst). In fact, I still think it's a cesspool, which is why I don't watch _anyone_ on the account I have.

I've since adopted a more "live and let live" mentality, but I am still put off by the aforementioned antics that the more enthusiastically promiscuous members engage in. I'm red-pilled enough just from being a military member, thank you; I'm in no mood to be putting up with the escapist fantasies of wishful dreamers who in turn expect them to be realized in their idealistic worldviews.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Cult-like behaviour among some, deplorably freakish behaviour among others, and the ever-pervasive drama-queen mentality that many adopt, whether because they lack personal inhibitions or because they seek attention like the sad special snowflakes they are.
> 
> It was because of what I was seeing going on within the fandom that I refused to associate myself with it throughout high school, despite being within the definition of what a furry is. I went so far as to stubbornly refuse to set up an account on FA for a decade, figuring that FA was little more than a cesspool of insanity that I didn't want to associate myself with (barring the very few sane islands in its midst). In fact, I still think it's a cesspool, which is why I don't watch _anyone_ on the account I have.
> 
> I've since adopted a more "live and let live" mentality, but I am still put off by the aforementioned antics that the more enthusiastically promiscuous members engage in. I'm red-pilled enough just from being a military member, thank you; I'm in no mood to be putting up with the escapist fantasies of wishful dreamers who in turn expect them to be realized in their idealistic worldviews.


These people are ideologues and would rather live in Lala Land than live in reality, and you see where we end up: SJW's, feminists, ANTIFA(and now, ANTIFA Furries. Tempted to make a counter-parody "movement", just to piss these morons off, as the massive RIOTING done by ANTIFA is obviously not a big enough indicator that these morons are NOT for freedom, liberty and tolerance), BLM,  political correctness, ++. In other words, CANCER. Our ancestors did not fight for and DIE for our freedoms and liberties we have today just so you could be a fucking moron. You have the right to be an idiot as much as you want, just don't drag others down to your level of insanity.

Reality is/can be harsh.
Life is/can be harsh.
People are/can be harsh.
Facts are/can be harsh.
Evidence is/can be harsh.

If you can't get your head around these facts of course living is going to be hard and in some cases, impossible to deal with because you'd rather stick your head in the sand like an ostrich.

Live like an idiot you see the world like an idiot.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> These people are ideologues and would rather live in Lala Land than live in reality, and you see where we end up: SJW's, feminists, ANTIFA(and now, ANTIFA Furries. Tempted to make a counter-parody "movement", just to piss these morons off, as the massive RIOTING done by ANTIFA is obviously not a big enough indicator that these morons are NOT for freedom, liberty and tolerance), BLM,  political correctness, ++. In other words, CANCER. Our ancestors did not fight for and DIE for our freedoms and liberties we have today just so you could be a fucking moron. You have the right to be an idiot as much as you want, just don't drag others down to your level of insanity.
> 
> Reality is/can be harsh.
> Life is/can be harsh.
> ...


I don't know, you kind of come off like an angry loser, upset and full of a resentful reactionary spirit. Do you harbor some subconscious lingering sense that life and love have passed you by? Rather than trying something different, do you double down, find bitter like-minded souls, begin to wear _that_ on your sleeve as an identity until finally you begin to take a perverse pride in it? You like telling people the problem isn't the world or bad memes in it, the problem is that they don't suck it up and get over it like you say they should.

Would you walk into the library, burn it down, and then express contempt at how the books weren't fireproof? Would you vandalize a gallery with spray paint, then laugh and say it's not your fault the paintings weren't stain-proof? Would you walk into the symphony orchestra concert with a blaring boombox on your shoulder, then shrug and say it's not your fault they're not amplified? Would you walk into a fandom of artists, role-players, free spirits, and brave hearts and brave lives and then tell them their world of beauty, love, and spirit is worthless, come back down to earth where you can clip their wings and keep them out of the skies, just like you? If the pattern of your life answers "yes" to _any_ of those things literally, or even just metaphorically, then I would say to you, friend, that you _do not understand_ the _spirit_ of those things.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I don't know, you kind of come off like an angry loser, upset and full of a resentful reactionary spirit. Do you harbor some subconscious lingering sense that life and love have passed you by? Rather than trying something different, you double double down, find bitter like-minded souls, begin to wear _that_ on your sleeve as an identity, and you take a perverse pride in it. You like telling people the problem isn't the world or bad memes in it, the problem is that they don't suck it up and get over it like you say they should.
> 
> Would you walk into the library, burn it down, and then express contempt at how the books weren't fireproof? Would you vandalize a gallery with spray paint, then laugh and say it's not your fault the paintings weren't stain-proof? Would you walk into the symphony orchestra concert with a blaring boombox on your shoulder, then shrug and say it's not your fault they're not amplified? Would you walk into a fandom of artists, role-players, free spirits, and brave hearts and lives and then tell them their world of beauty, love, and spirit is worthless, come back down to earth where you can clip their wings and keep them out of the skies? If you can answer "yes" to _any_ of those thing literally or even just metaphorically, I say to you friend that you do not understand the spirit of those things.


Insult: Check.
Ad hominem: Check.
Implying I'm unhappy: Check.
Implying I'm angry: Check.
Implying shit about my life: Check.
Makes no sense: Check.
Zero substance: Check.
Make up completely bullshit scenarios that lacks any common sense: Check.
*Wasted 2 minutes reading this pointless drivel: Check.*

I am almost annoyed. Just almost. And almost tempted to hit the report button. Just almost.

I guess the smackdown two days ago weren't enough for you as you as you clearly want more with this "come back" of yours.

Terms and Rules | Fur Affinity Forums
^ Under the forums' own rules, this COULD be considered harassment if you want to continue.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

What bothers me is the endless bickering between some of the members on the forum. Seriously though...


----------



## Sagt (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Insult: Check.
> Ad hominem: Check.
> Implying I'm unhappy: Check.
> Implying I'm angry: Check.
> ...


It's painful to read that from you considering how you're guilty of some of these exact things.



ChromaticRabbit said:


> I don't know, you kind of come off like an angry loser, upset and full of a resentful reactionary spirit. Do you harbor some subconscious lingering sense that life and love have passed you by? Rather than trying something different, do you double down, find bitter like-minded souls, begin to wear _that_ on your sleeve as an identity until finally you begin to take a perverse pride in it? You like telling people the problem isn't the world or bad memes in it, the problem is that they don't suck it up and get over it like you say they should.
> 
> Would you walk into the library, burn it down, and then express contempt at how the books weren't fireproof? Would you vandalize a gallery with spray paint, then laugh and say it's not your fault the paintings weren't stain-proof? Would you walk into the symphony orchestra concert with a blaring boombox on your shoulder, then shrug and say it's not your fault they're not amplified? Would you walk into a fandom of artists, role-players, free spirits, and brave hearts and brave lives and then tell them their world of beauty, love, and spirit is worthless, come back down to earth where you can clip their wings and keep them out of the skies, just like you? If the pattern of your life answers "yes" to _any_ of those things literally, or even just metaphorically, then I would say to you, friend, that you _do not understand_ the _spirit_ of those things.


Writing stuff like this is counter-productive.


----------



## Khazius (Feb 16, 2017)

A LOT of people don't respect boundaries...


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 16, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Writing stuff like this is counter-productive.


With all due respect, _not_ writing stuff like this under _these_ exact circumstances is a denial of life and truth. I put it out there as a beacon of hope for others. People come to this fandom to flee from people _exactly_ like that frood, who apparently was _not satisfied_ with that and has _stalked them_ right into the fandom despite their manifest _utter contempt_ for its _entire_ spirit and ethos. Why are they here, why are they spouting this, and why is FurAffinity choosing to give its own implicit blessing by allowing this culpably heart-withering outbreak of hurtful memes to continue to perpetuate unchallenged? I am shocked, awed, and perpetually amazed they were not perma-banned the very moment that the filth-encrusted hateful memes "SJW" or "feminist" slid past their viral-infected hate-stained lips. Do you claim that _you do not recognize_ that for _what it is_, what it _means_?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> With all due respect, _not_ writing stuff like this under _these_ exact circumstances is a denial of life and truth. I put it out there as a beacon of hope for others. People come to this fandom to flee from people _exactly_ like that frood, who apparently was _not satisfied_ with that and has _stalked them_ right into the fandom despite their manifest _utter contempt_ for its _entire_ spirit and ethos. Why are they here, why are they spouting this, and why is FurAffinity choosing to give its own implicit blessing by allowing this culpably heart-withering outbreak of hurtful memes to continue to perpetuate unchallenged? I am shocked, awed, and perpetually amazed they were not perma-banned the very moment that the filth-encrusted hateful memes "SJW" or "feminist" slid past their viral-infected hate-stained lips. Do you claim that _you do not recognize_ that for _what it is_, what it _means_?


My apologies, I didn't know having different opinions hurt you so much. I'll make sure to disagree even more in the future.

...Shit. Don't tell me you're a fucking Scientologist?


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 16, 2017)

Hate, flame wars and all that is part of each and every fandom. And I hate it in all of them.
But I'll mention something that's specifically happening in this fandom (and some others, but I'm not in those).

The hate from outside, the wrong picture people are giving it, especially the media.
It makes having friends so difficult for some reason, in my case anyway.
I-it's.. just. -_-

Well I think my point here is clear..


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> My apologies, I didn't know having different opinions hurt you so much. I'll make sure to disagree even more in the future.
> 
> ...Shit. Don't tell me you're a fucking Scientologist?


Is not a question of difference of opinion. It's the fact that you're a bully, and if that isn't bad enough, you're an artless bully; you're regurgitating septic ideas you didn't even create. There's no place for that here. It's not a question of agreement, it's a question of your purpose for being here being one of mockery of the meek. You're certainly welcome to go spout off all your ideas on an anti-furry blog somewhere, but when you come here to an intellectual heart  and community of the fandom with these poison ideas and corrosive attitudes, you're going to get pushed back and it's not a question of people "not tolerating" you; it's a question of your purpose here actually being in _bad faith_.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

MrrMiddyNight said:


> The hate from outside, the wrong picture people are giving it, especially the media.
> It makes having friends so difficult for some reason, in my case anyway.
> I-it's.. just. -_-
> 
> Well I think my point here is clear..


The media, if they so wish will very often spin on things they find to be weird, creepy, not normal, or just have a sheer dislike of, etc, which they have clearly done on the Furry fandom. The media I would recommend you pay no heed to, nor listen to their drivel. They are more interested in drivel and views than the actual truth. 'tis is how the MSM operates now, unfortunately.

Finding friends who doesn't give a rat's ass about someone's interests, hobbies and/or fandoms you belong to/like is important. Another important thing is to not make a fuss or even react when people find out that if you belong to X or like Y. Just be casual about it. People often react the wrong way, making it look like it's some sort of big deal, while in reality it's not.


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> The media, if they so wish will very often spin on things they find to be weird, creepy, not normal, or just have a sheer dislike of, etc, which they have clearly done on the Furry fandom. The media I would recommend you pay no heed to, nor listen to their drivel. They are more interested in drivel and views than the actual truth. 'tis is how the MSM operates now, unfortunately.
> 
> Finding friends who doesn't give a rat's ass about someone's interests, hobbies and/or fandoms you belong to/like is important. Another important thing is to not make a fuss or even react when people find out that if you belong to X or like Y. Just be casual about it. People often react the wrong way, making it look like it's some sort of big deal, while in reality it's not.


Agreed, but just finding the perfect friends who don't care if you like X or Y and like you for who you are isn't the easiest thing out there, especially in my neighbourhood.
I can talk hours and type whole essays about why it's so hard for me but let's just keep it short.


----------



## Rant (Feb 16, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> People who are only in it for the porn. It's one thing to appreciate the art, it's one thing to appreciate certain anatomy, because art is art. It's another thing when a really good artist has an entire gallery full of (X animal herm) fucking (Y animal herm) or something anatomically impossible occurs. Especially if said artist was really good and didn't make porn prior, and now it's all they ever draw because they either got pigeonholed that way or because literally everyone pay them loads of cash for ludicrous TNA.
> I followed this fancomic of Chrono Trigger, it was mature with some crude jokes, but it was interesting to read. Now the artist fixates on MLP porn and it honestly pisses me off because it's a stagnation of artistic talent.
> I also get pissed off by people who feel the need to justify this, as though my dislike of porn for the sake of porn is a personal affront to their sensibilities. There are some really fucking amazing artists out there who could make anything, but they sit and stagnate in a pile of porn instead of making something truly mindblowing.  It's wasted talent for the sake of other people getting their rocks off.



*THIS. 
THIS IS WHY I'VE BEEN TURNING AWAY FROM THE FANDOM!! YOU'RE SPOT ON WITH BY FAR THE BIGGEST PROBLEM WITH THE WHOLE FURRY CULTURE!*

All the unique and talented artist I follow have turned to porn/mlp/daipers to earn money. They no longer draw the emotional art, the funny comics or ANYTING worth looking at. I'll log in every week, see 400+ submissions but when I go look only 6 or so come up because I have the filters on. It's absurd how much smut they make!! I haven't seen anything new/not porn from some artists in years.....

And then I have to listen to furballs bitch about how porn isn't the whole of being furry, porn is in every fandom, the news is exaggerating blahblah bullshit. 

Yes, porn is in every fandom, but they don't bleed it from ever orifice like Furries do. With other fandoms they have completely safe clean sites, can function without selling porn or sex toys, don't fucking dry hump in public.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

MrrMiddyNight said:


> Agreed, but just finding the perfect friends who don't care if you like X or Y and like you for who you are isn't the easiest thing out there, especially in my neighbourhood.
> I can talk hours and type whole essays about why it's so hard for me but let's just keep it short.


Finding the perfect friend(s) is unfortunately not possible for a lot of people. Reach out over the internet if you can't find locally, and see if you can find someone that lives in a nearby town or something. Base your relationships with people upon how you met them and what they like. If you find non-Furry friends who don't like Furries just keep the fact that you are a Furry, from them. Base your relationships upon how you want to interact with certain individuals.  You don't have to share everything with your friends the same way you don't have to share everything with your family. 

If you find out that they don't care if you're a Furry all the sweeter. Personally I don't have any friends who actually care that I am a Furry. Hell, I even turned one of my friends into a half-Furry who were only into it for the porn. As for how it happened, you can probably imagine how it happened.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2017)

Rant said:


> /snip.



If you want artists to draw things you enjoy, then you could commission them.



Yakamaru said:


> Reality is/can be harsh.
> Life is/can be harsh.
> People are/can be harsh.
> Facts are/can be harsh.
> ...



I think you could benefit from being more introspective.

You previously admitted you were deliberately ignoring evidence about human induced climate change and you defended comments that were scientifically wrong about vaccination, because they were made by politicians whose ideas you sympathise with.

Shouting 'CANCER' and 'IDIOT' at people _doesn't_ count as evidence and facts.
If you want to proclaim yourself the arbiter of truth then you need to be open to changing your ideas when you are presented with new evidence which shows those ideas are wrong.

At present you either shout insults at people in capslock, or ignore inconvenient facts entirely. :\


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru, ChromaticRabbit, you both raise interesting points, however, all debates, and eventually arguments, turn into this. You're mindlessly attacking each other for the sake of your own egos, and it's bringing the topic as a whole down. I'm as cynical as the next guy, and perhaps even more so given the amount of abuse for _not_ being a furry I've gotten before, among other things such as having red hair or being white.
The world is shit, there's no denying that. Yes, there's a lot of problems we face, problems that color our perspectives and our culture. You both fixate on two sides that are part of the same spectrum, you don't take the time to consider the words of the person from their point of view, from their eyes. You argue and debate, but you ignore the most important aspect of it: You don't try to learn from the other person.
You both act mindlessly and reactionarily, fanning the fires of hatred and discontent, and for what? An ideal that isn't ideal? The prospect of a world that fits your viewpoint? I know I'm wasting time, breath, and electricity to try to point out some of the hypocrisy that exists natively in your arguments, but if I can provide a metaphorical mirror for you to see that you both are the same, but with different viewpoints, maybe you could, I don't know, tone down the reactive bile and try to learn from one another.
I at least attempt to provide something meaningful every now and again.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 16, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> You're mindlessly attacking each other for the sake of your own egos


I beg to differ. I'm _mindfully critiquing_ for the sake of _all_ of our superegos. I certainly _don't_ get from this thankless task a boost to my ego, nor to my health, but it is for me a discharge of a sacred duty to decency itself in these early uncommitted skirmishes of this late growing new cultural civil war. Better that the fandom be prepared and clean house before we must fend off the bitter attacks that _will_ arrive sooner or later in earnest, lest we one day find ourselves embroiled in a two-front war: attacked by both external and internal hatreds, condemnation, and intolerance.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I beg to differ. I'm _mindfully critiquing_ for the sake of _all_ of our superegos. I certainly _don't_ get from this thankless task a boost to my ego, nor to my health, but it is for me a discharge of a sacred duty to decency itself in these early uncommitted skirmishes of this late growing new cultural civil war. Better that the fandom be prepared and clean house before we must fend off the bitter attacks that _will_ arrive sooner or later in earnest, lest we one day find ourselves embroiled in a two-front war: attacked by both external and internal hatreds, condemnation, and *intolerance.*









Bring it on! I am following the rules, mate. Can't touch me here.

Speaking of intolerance.. You seem to be 100% against me and anyone who have different views than you to be gone. Sorry, the fandom is not your safe space.

Did me calling you out on your bullshit hurt this much?


----------



## Jarren (Feb 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I beg to differ. I'm mindfully critiquing for the sake of _all_ of our superegos. I certainly _don't_ get from this thankless task a boost to my ego, nor to my health, but it is for me a discharge of a sacred duty to decency itself in these early uncommitted skirmishes of this late growing new cultural civil war. Better that the fandom be prepared and clean house before we must fend off the bitter attacks that will arrive sooner or later in earnest, lest we one day find ourselves embroiled in a two-front war: attack by both external conquest and internal sabotage.


Sorry, but that just sounds overly dramatic and rather self important. Yaka has been around here for a while and the forums aren't exactly that much worse off for it. (Granted, he's gotten a bit more extreme in recent months, but he's hardly dangerous, as you seem to claim. That, and you seem to dislike the fact that others don't share your opinion.) Just gonna throw this out there; you've both made asinine assumptions about the state of the fandom as a whole, especially the generalizations and doom saying. I can go into more specifics later for each of you if you'd like once I'm off from work, but I'll just say that it might better for both of you to shut up or take this lover's spat of yours to private messages before you both get the mods to lock the thread.

Also, inb4lock.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Yaka has been around here for a while and the forums aren't exactly that much worse off for it. (Granted, he's gotten a bit more extreme in recent months, but he's hardly dangerous, as you seem to claim.)


What? I've not been the bane of this entire forum? Shit, I got my work cut out for me!

Seriously though. If you wanted me to tone it down I could've easily done so by sending me a PM or something. Seeing as it seems to at the very least be a bit annoying for you, and I would assume a lot of other people, I will tone it down.


----------



## Jarren (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What? I've not been the bane of this entire forum? Shit, I got my work cut out for me!
> 
> Seriously though. If you wanted me to tone it down I could've easily done so by sending me a PM or something. Seeing as it seems to at the very least be a bit annoying for you, and I would assume a lot of other people, I will tone it down.


*I'M* fine with this continuing.  It's good for a laugh. The mods, on the other hand. ..


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Jarren said:


> *I'M* fine with this continuing.  It's good for a laugh. The mods, on the other hand. ..


Uhh, yeah, the mods aren't pleased, suffice to say. 

....Will try to stay out of their hair.

They should just make a rant subforum or something, though I also do understand why they aren't making one.


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 16, 2017)

As I said before, the way fursuiters and lifestylers, despite being in minority, influence outsiders' perception of the fandom in not-so-pleasant way. Not that I have something against fursuiters personally (while I have no desire to buy or wear one, I also don't hate the thing as much as it may seem), but if being honest, majority of "normies" see furries exclusively as "those mascot-wearing weirdos" despite 80-90% of the fandom not having anything to do with plush costumes, and the whole fursuiting community acts as a primary source of "scandalous" news reports and "furry cringe compilations", which, considering the aforementioned thing, kind of hurts everybody's reputation.


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I beg to differ. I'm _mindfully critiquing_ for the sake of _all_ of our superegos. I certainly _don't_ get from this thankless task a boost to my ego, nor to my health, but it is for me a discharge of a sacred duty to decency itself in these early uncommitted skirmishes of this late growing new cultural civil war. Better that the fandom be prepared and clean house before we must fend off the bitter attacks that _will_ arrive sooner or later in earnest, lest we one day find ourselves embroiled in a two-front war: attacked by both external and internal hatreds, condemnation, and intolerance.



Christ on a bike, you _are_ doing this for your own ego. There's a difference between mindfully critiquing and flat out war against another forumgoer. You both started out with some interesting points, but you keep doing this because A) Yakamaru is an obvious troll who's getting his rocks off by pissing you off. I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't actually believe any of the stuff he's saying. And B) You think you have the moral high ground, you think because your cause is just, that it's your 'secred duty' to inform everyone why your way is correct, for our sakes. Granted, you could also be an obvious troll as well, and this whole bullshit is both of you getting your rocks off for the sake of causing strife.

Regardless of if you actually believe in what you say or not, it doesn't matter. Nothing matters. This topic was created so people could discuss what about the fandom they dislike. While it has some degree of flame bait to it, everyone was being polite and genial while discussing the failings of the fandom. You two, however, are fucking idiots. Not in the sense that you are actually incapable of being intelligent, but that you do not have the wisdom to take it elsewhere like any sane, rational adult!


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 16, 2017)

Well, Diretooth, I'm not opposed to seeing what happens if we go along styling this as diversity, but I did it as an alternative to not participating in FA forums at all, and a lot of folks more meek than I will simply pass this cultivated 'opportunity' right on by, and I think that's pity. But sure, shoot the messenger. If being denigrated for a challenging message was still particularly wounding after the first hard heartbreak, I could never have continued. Keep in mind that as I stand down, the kinds of messages I called will not. Which was why I stood up in a variety of threads. Sure, it's a stunt, but selfless (again, this ain't fun, friend) so a little less cynicism, please. Finally, I disagree wholeheartedly. Everything matters, _always_, and if _that_ doesn't _makes sense_, it would seem to me that perhaps there's something profoundly askew in their present life's philosophy.


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 16, 2017)

You have had every opportunity to take this somewhere where it would not interfere with the current discussion. Instead, you both hijacked a thread that was meant for people to air certain grievances in a healthy manner (That I can tell) for the sake of a singular argument and ignored when other people told you both to take it elsewhere or to leave entirely. I would be abso-fucking-lutely peachy if you two were to start a topic in which you discussed that which you were discussing. I don't know about the mods and how they'd react, but they'd certainly not be pleased with the bullshit you both spewed for the sake of your egos.
He is a troll getting a rise out of you, and you're an arrogant sciolist who thinks you're doing right by the world when in all actuality, nobody cares about what you both have to say because you both are a know-nothing know-it-all.

I'd also like to note that you both exemplify what I absolutely despise about every fandom and community: People who think they're better than others, people who argue for the sake of arguing, and not the for the sake of sharing information and learning from it. People who pull shit like this despite the obvious signs that their brand of enlightenment is not welcome, even if they do have the occasional good point. And people who are most likely obvious trolls because they're _*that fucking idiotic in their actions.*_


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 16, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> You have had every opportunity to take this somewhere where it would not interfere with the current discussion. Instead, you both hijacked a thread that was meant for people to air certain grievances in a healthy manner


With all due respect, the things I said were spot on to the topic here. We have people more or less saying all manner of things about the fandom, and who belongs in it, who's worthy, who is not degenerate. It's topical because we can talk about the line that separates someone expressing how they feel with someone going that extra step to denigrate part of the fandom, some doing this wholesale even going after entire classes of people within it. I just saw someone who sounded as if they'd cut out one of the foundational pillars of the community and fandom, both now and historically: fursuiting. So I mean, wow. Okay... Who else are we voting off the island? Will there still be a fandom left for me by they time these executives have finished?



> egos.


It's alright with me if you believe that, but it's important to me that my intent be generally understood as _elevating superegos_, as said earlier. No noise, please; you are _not_ the author of me.



> He is a troll getting a rise out of you.


Now why would I walk in, become active, and reasonably expect that there are trolls around in a well-moderated community like FA? Goodness me.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 16, 2017)

This is like watching an episode of keeping up with the kardashians. Pointless drama and complaining everywhere. Oh well. I'm going to go make some more popcorn.


----------



## Royn (Feb 16, 2017)

the only thing that bothers about the fandom itself is the stigma still attached by the public at large that its a herd of gay men and women who screw each other in animal costumes, which it most very certainly is NOT.


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 16, 2017)

I've said what I need to. I know I'm not the author of your life, but I am a writer nonetheless. Your Freudian bullshit was discredited years ago and your incessant feeding of a troll betrays your lack of care for what you deem to be your sacred duty.
Your words, like your actions, are meaningless in light of this.



Royn said:


> the only thing that bothers about the fandom itself is the stigma still attached by the public at large that its a herd of gay men and women who screw each other in animal costumes, which it most very certainly is NOT.



Yeah, I still can't figure out where the hell that came from.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 16, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Yeah, I still can't figure out where the hell that came from.



You can thank the loud minority of the fandom for that.


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 16, 2017)

Hell, I know the fandom isn't bad by itself, that most are decent people. I've seen people in suits cheering up little kids who needed it, yet so many people ignore it. It's only fairly recently that there's been any positive look into the fandom. A fairly recent group operating under the name of FurScience examines the fandom and tries to dispel some of the lies.
I actually had a moment where a friend of my brother's asked me if I were a furry after showing her a picture of one of my characters. She said it with such disdain that I was both shocked at her contempt and a little angry that me drawing a picture of a werewolf would elicit such a reaction.
While I don't consider myself a furry, I enjoy the artwork and have since I was a little kid, I sometimes feel like I should ask them if they actually know anything about the fandom.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Hell, I know the fandom isn't bad by itself, that most are decent people. I've seen people in suits cheering up little kids who needed it, yet so many people ignore it. It's only fairly recently that there's been any positive look into the fandom. A fairly recent group operating under the name of FurScience examines the fandom and tries to dispel some of the lies.
> I actually had a moment where a friend of my brother's asked me if I were a furry after showing her a picture of one of my characters. She said it with such disdain that I was both shocked at her contempt and a little angry that me drawing a picture of a werewolf would elicit such a reaction.
> While I don't consider myself a furry, I enjoy the artwork and have since I was a little kid, I sometimes feel like I should ask them if they actually know anything about the fandom.


A fursuit could easily be used as a mascot, walking about at kindergartens entertaining kids, +++. A fursuit has a lot of uses outside of cons and meetups, but a lot of people usually don't see it or may not even think about it.

Animal therapy is a proven method to improve everything from health, mental health and moods to giving people the will to fight and live on, despite perhaps crippling illnesses. A fursuit could be applied in somewhat the same way.

As for the hate: I don't pay it any attention. Hatred often come from ignorance, be it wilful or not.

The Furry fandom, like any other fandom, have shit associated with it that you'd rather just get buried and fade from existence. But unfortunately, reality doesn't work that way. You can't just ignore the negative shit. The moment you decide to be associated with a group, community, fandom, etc, you are associated with all the luggage that comes with it, both positive and negative sides alike.


----------



## Rant (Feb 16, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Yeah, I still can't figure out where the hell that came from.



CSI.


----------



## AustinB (Feb 16, 2017)

Rant said:


> CSI.


I'm not saying this because I'm a triggered furry, but CSI was a shit show anyways. NCIS is better tbh. But I don't like crime drama shows either way. I prefer shows with an _actual story and character development._


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 16, 2017)

AustinB said:


> I prefer shows with an _actual story and character development._


True that. I have a lot of vitriol regarding CSI and its lack of accuracy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> True that. I have a lot of vitriol regarding CSI and its lack of accuracy.


Asking such a show to be accurate is like asking a dead guy on how to drive.

You can perhaps kill misconceptions on an individual basis, but when you have national coverage.. You can't convince everyone that the show does NOT display how Furries actually are.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 16, 2017)

Just woke up and hoooooboy this was a good read.

Anyways, personally the amount of flame wars in the fandom is the only thing that really grinds my gears; I just wanna chill with people y'kno?


----------



## Jarren (Feb 16, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Just woke up and hoooooboy this was a good read.
> 
> Anyways, personally the amount of flame wars in the fandom is the only thing that really grinds my gears; I just wanna chill with people y'kno?


Glad we can entertain


----------



## Simo (Feb 16, 2017)

Huh, somewhere here, I wonder if there's a what do you like about the fandom thread.  But I like to have fun with it with friends I meet, in ways that vary according to the situation, from silly, g-rated antics to the yiffy. I'm not one to mind or fuss over what opinion the general public has about furries; always found it took way too much time and energy to bother with.

I'm reminded of that saying by the psychologist, Fritz Perls:

"I do my thing and you do your thing.
I am not in this world to live up to your expectations,
And you are not in this world to live up to mine.
You are you, and I am I,
and if by chance we find each other, it's beautiful.
If not, it can't be helped."

(Fritz Perls, "Gestalt Therapy Verbatim", 1969)


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Shit. Don't tell me you're a fucking Scientologist?


Hey, man. Tom Cruise was in a lot of good movies.

Don't ruse the Cruise, man.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 16, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Hey, man. Tom Cruise was in a lot of good movies.
> 
> Don't ruse the Cruise, man.


No one said that good actors need to be good at anything other than playing pretend for an audience's enjoyment.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 16, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> No one said that good actors need to be good at anything other than playing pretend for an audience's enjoyment.


True that. I'm just fucking around.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 17, 2017)

To those of you who have stayed on topic: Thank you.
To those of you who have gone off topic to bicker: Knock it off.


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 17, 2017)

I hate when people from this fandom tries to take over a forum for another fandom. This being because what they have to say doesn't pertain to what the other fandom talks about, instead of bringing actual discussion to said other fandom.
Thankfully, in my experience, this doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Lemanic (Feb 19, 2017)

Things that bother me in this fandom?

- The ill-placed identity politics. We're a movement based on an _artform_, not an _identity. _Knock it off equating your desire to be your fursona with real, tangible Trans issues. It's insulting and trivializing.

- The self-caused directionlessness in the this fandom despite the rise of social media that should've solved many of our management problems years ago. Is it bad that I think we should totally unite for real so we ALL know each other? Organizing meets so every furry from that designated area where the meet is happening knows it's happening shouldn't be such a hassle. In Sweden, there are a LOT of furry fractions that doesn't seem to know each other despite living so close. It's amazing how reactionary some furries are to social media. Especially highly influential ones.

  - The Yiff Prostitution. Furries that unfortunately rely their whole existence as furries to pump out yiff and essentially become prostitutes and popufurs with fragile egos. A 1970's fever dream of unbridled sexuality becoming a greek tragedy of used, lonely furries with sex addictions selling themselves out to other used, lonely furries with sex addictions. It's sad really.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

literally everything




























Like, no joke. Okay, I guess SOME of the people in the fandom are friendly and all and pretty accepting. But other than that, this place is a fuckin mad house.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

There aint nothin wrong with any belief as long as it don require hurtin others or devoting your life to it 7/24


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 26, 2017)

The occasional person who is a bit too clingy


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 26, 2017)

Creepy comments.
 People who just pm "hi".
People who try to rp, especially explicitly when you clearly say you don't rp.
When you get asked if you do free art and then when you say no they try guilt tripping you.


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 4, 2017)

Furries themselves. They ruin everything


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2017)

Ashwolves5 said:


> People who just pm "hi".


And when you reply, they spend a million years replying back. And when they do reply back it's some real awkward shit that makes you feel like jumping off a cliff because of how cringy it is.


> People who try to rp, especially explicitly when you clearly say you don't rp.


And you have people who just don't get it. Had someone a year ago who didn't get it even after I told him I was not interested in doing RP. Three times in a row.


Lemanic said:


> - The self-caused directionlessness in the this fandom despite the rise of social media that should've solved many of our management problems years ago. Is it bad that I think we should totally unite for real so we ALL know each other? Organizing meets so every furry from that designated area where the meet is happening knows it's happening shouldn't be such a hassle. In Sweden, there are a LOT of furry fractions that doesn't seem to know each other despite living so close. It's amazing how reactionary some furries are to social media. Especially highly influential ones.


Won't work. We are a fandom, nothing more. I am not interested in interacting with Furries in my area JUST because we live in the same area/country. And I am pretty sure there are people who agree on this as well. Just because we live in the same area doesn't mean I am in no way, shape or form obligated to get to know them.

What are we going to unite for/under? Peace, love and tolerance? That shit turned a decent amount of Bronies quite cancerous. Just sayin'.

The Furry fandom is fine as it is. Though could need less people who react like it's the end of the world when their fandom is being made fun of.


Aleksion said:


> Furries themselves. They ruin everything


What don't they ruin? Bronies ruin everything too. 

Wait. People ruin everything.


----------



## Xaroin (Mar 10, 2017)

1) Furred Reich
2) Knots
3) Cringy AF furries (just cause u cringy don't mean imma shake'it off cause yo a fur fam)


----------



## Ketren (Mar 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Yes I hate myself.



No reason to- you're an incredible person.


----------



## Ketren (Mar 10, 2017)

Fetish "stories" that are only one scene long and only about the fetish. (Should I go to a different site?) Not that I hate them; I just want to see stories that make me laugh, think and cry now and again.

This isn't a "bother", but I'd love to know if there are other furs who're _Redwall _fans (again, perhaps I should frequent the Redwall forums?) The series is what got me interested in animal stories- _The Jungle Books _too. I'm in agreement with Jacques: "What happened to all the magic? Why is society drowning in 'Progress' and teenage angst?"


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> What bothers me is the endless bickering between some of the members on the forum. Seriously though...


Hah those people are the worst aren't they. Yeah _*pfffffft*_ probably need to find some other place to go.

*



			I think you forget with even you holding back almost all of your opinions you constantly start flame wars -praydeth- because you are that bad of a person. What are you doing here you don't exactly have a good reason to be here and ruin the dam forums. But you're good since quoting_mungo doesnt notice.

Nice name "praydeth" you picked it because it's a name of a character in destiny. A game witch you almost certainly have a addiction to. But instead of anyone getting the reference you just come off a edgy kid who failed to write pray death. 
Also you're more hypocritical than uncle kage.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## modfox (Mar 10, 2017)

one thing that bothers me..... I join a furry discord server.... I get welcomed by this

"WELCOME TO THIS SERVER *HUGS*"


----------

